# Drunken Chicks



## Paymaster (Jul 18, 2010)

I did non-alcohol drunken chicken tonite. I rubbed each with olive oil,and then used a different rub on each.A 1/2 can of MountainDew with each one's rub mixed in was inserted. Grilled at 325 degrees indirect with a smoker box of hickory providing a bit of smokey flavor.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 18, 2010)

YUM! Looks good.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 19, 2010)

That really does look good.  How did the Mountain Dew enhance/change the flavor?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> That really does look good. How did the Mountain Dew enhance/change the flavor?


 
I don't think it does much more that any liguid would. The liguid in the can seems to speed the cook times a bit. But the spices in the can may help with taste. Thing is,I change up what I do every time I do this so I really can't say for sure. I am going to experiment next time and use Dew in one and Beer or CocaCola in the other and no rub or spice on either. I will report back with my findings!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2010)

Paymaster, do you always plug the neck opening?  How big were the chickens and how long did they take to cook?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2010)

Do the Dew! Will you update this thread with your findings?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2010)

Those chicks sure look good!  I always plug up the neck opening with half of a lemon, and pull the neck skin up and over the lemon securing the neck skin with tooth picks into the lemon. It keeps all the steam in the chicken by plugging up the chimney.  I think it makes a lot a difference.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep.I plug the neck with potatoes or onions usually. This time I used a lime. 

I will do this again in the next couple weeks maybe. I will update this thread.

The birds were fryer size. I use fryers due to they are usually younger more tender birds than baking hens.I did not pay attention to the weight. I cooked them for 1 hour and 50 minutes, until internal temp was 175-180 degrees in the thickest part of thigh.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 20, 2010)

Try using Vernors Gingerale...  There is enough ginger in that to actually impart some flavor.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff G. said:


> Try using Vernors Gingerale... There is enough ginger in that to actually impart some flavor.


 

Have to try it,thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Have to try it,thanks.




...or you could drop a slice or two of ginger into the can.


----------

